# Scan it with your Smartphone



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I just made two new Quick Response Codes. If you have a smartphone with a barcode reading app have fun.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

sweet.. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

That makes me dizzy Doug


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha I scanned and it went to facebook. Is that the plan? lol I did it on my bertuccis take out receipt and won a $100. lol I did not win anything when I did yours  lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok so since I read this thread I decided to download the app since I have been curious. That is cool!! So it goes to FB on both right? pretty cool


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm confused. What does it do???


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Krystal, w/ a smartphone you can scan barcodes with a certain app.. you can make them anything i'm assuming.. Doug made his to go to his Working Pitbull Central group and his Fotofink page


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh I get it loll. Sorry guys blonde in the room loll. Sometimes i need it explained in simple terms :rofl:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

lets see if mine works


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang now I need a smart phone.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yep yep

here is the gen i used
QR-Code Generator


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> ok so since I read this thread I decided to download the app since I have been curious. That is cool!! So it goes to FB on both right? pretty cool


Here Lisa scan this one and see where it takes you!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

cEElint said:


> lets see if mine works


It sure did!!! :clap:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so cool. They also put them on my vending machines, they link to your account so you don't have to carry cash. which is a great thing and a horrible thing at the same time, lol. too easy to go broke...

which app do you like to read the tags? I have only used Mobiletag so far... I love how you can do phone numbers, way easier to scan a pic than type out a number, jeesh 10 whole digits, lol. but I still think its cool... we are all gonna have these tattooed on us in a few years in some way or another...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ames said:


> so cool. They also put them on my vending machines, they link to your account so you don't have to carry cash. which is a great thing and a horrible thing at the same time, lol. too easy to go broke...
> 
> which app do you like to read the tags? I have only used Mobiletag so far... I love how you can do phone numbers, way easier to scan a pic than type out a number, jeesh 10 whole digits, lol. but I still think its cool... we are all gonna have these tattooed on us in a few years in some way or another...


Really? Like you can get a pop and chips and it goes on your phone bill? lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i use "barcode scanner".. .lol.. 

what i wish they had on Android is the Chipotle app like on iPhones.. order from your phone walk in the door and walk past the huge line and get your food .. have the option to have a CC on file or pay at the register


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

ames said:


> so cool. They also put them on my vending machines, they link to your account so you don't have to carry cash. which is a great thing and a horrible thing at the same time, lol. too easy to go broke...
> 
> which app do you like to read the tags? I have only used Mobiletag so far... I love how you can do phone numbers, way easier to scan a pic than type out a number, jeesh 10 whole digits, lol. but I still think its cool... we are all gonna have these tattooed on us in a few years in some way or another...


They're cool and fun. I have an iPhone and I've been using RedLaser. It reads barcodes and QR codes. The phone number thing works really good and so does the google maps. Here's my office


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Really? Like you can get a pop and chips and it goes on your phone bill? lol


I love it when you saw Pop, that's cute


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing kg... who says pop any more?? lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Really? Like you can get a pop and chips and it goes on your phone bill? lol


no I have it go to my bank account, lol. You can pick debit or cerdit cards, both are welcome... lol

My co -worker has it on his phone bill, I feel thats wayyy dangerous lol



cEElint said:


> i use "barcode scanner".. .lol..
> 
> what i wish they had on Android is the Chipotle app like on iPhones.. order from your phone walk in the door and walk past the huge line and get your food .. have the option to have a CC on file or pay at the register


so cool! good and dangerous lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Goo is from another time era as I am, lmaooo, I thought it was cute cause she calls everything pop and drinks Dr. Pepper


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My family calls all soda tonic, but didn't want to confuse the situation. Its hard when I go other places and say what kind of tonic is there? and they say, umm the regular tonic, like for mixed drinks tonic water. not sure why, but most of us in my area call it tonic...

Hey Megan do you also call sneakers Tennis Shoes?? My friend calls them tennis shoes and says pop so I was just curious. I do much more than play tennis in my sneakers, lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cEElint said:


> i use "barcode scanner".. .lol..
> 
> what i wish they had on Android is the Chipotle app like on iPhones.. order from your phone walk in the door and walk past the huge line and get your food .. have the option to have a CC on file or pay at the register


I use the same thing I have the EVO 4G and use the same program works like a charm.


----------

